# Warhammer Films



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Now, im sure im not the first person to post something llike this, but iv so far not seen any articles in my short tim at heresy so far. Personally, i think it would be freakin awsome if some of the novels were made into a film. Im currently reading Malus Darkblade, and have read all the current gotrek and felix books. In my head I can see a film. Have any of you ever thought this? Do you think a film would ruin thinks because its not letting you imagine things how you want them?? Personally i can see a gorry saga, just waiting to be made.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I Disagree, for example, all of them massed battles would be a little to LOTR like. Also I think it would really ruin the books for me, and theres nothing i want to see less than a line of malus darkblade action figures.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Nah, GW won't do that. There was a home-made film, Damantus, they completed it, and asked GW for permission to make into a real movie, and GW turned them down. It would've boost their sales, all GW seem to care about.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Kitty claw: Fair enough. I see your point, its like the harry potter stuff. I recon they killed the way the centaurs look, and the giant.
Hawk: I had no idea about an actual film, if any of you could post links of fan made stuff tht wud be cool


----------



## abaddon69 (Aug 14, 2009)

jackd334 said:


> Now, im sure im not the first person to post something llike this, but iv so far not seen any articles in my short tim at heresy so far. Personally, i think it would be freakin awsome if some of the novels were made into a film. Im currently reading Malus Darkblade, and have read all the current gotrek and felix books. In my head I can see a film. Have any of you ever thought this? Do you think a film would ruin thinks because its not letting you imagine things how you want them?? Personally i can see a gorry saga, just waiting to be made.


it would be rather awesome, but the yanks would probly get hold of the idea and turn it in2 total and utter cheese. if they made a dawn of war movie based on all 3 books i'd spank my monkey till next tuesday woohooo!:good:


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Lmao, they shud keep it british since its a british based company (i have nothing agaisnt the US btw).


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

jackd334 said:


> Hawk: I had no idea about an actual film, if any of you could post links of fan made stuff tht wud be cool


http://www.damnatus.com/
The trailers, soundtrack etc. 
You can't get the actual movie, GW didn't let it, but:victory:
Oh, by the way, It's a german film.

Edit: Just found out about a film called 'inquisitor'. It's in parts on youtube, if you have a look.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I think a movie wouldn't be for the best. It would, like was mentioned by Lord Kittyclaw, seem to much like LotR (in fight scenes) and IMO some of the best parts of BL books are thoughts which couldn't be expressed in the film without looking cheesy. I'd prefer to stick with the images that run through my head.


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't want to see a Warhammer movie, since the risk of Uwe Boll making it and ruining it is too high. 

It always seem to be Uwe Boll who end up with different gaming franchises and so far he haven't made anything worth watching.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

a film eh?, personally nah..., and from a business point of view....

well, considering that GW is more of a niche market (small) you would only get people who follow the original thing going to see it, i personally think it wouldnt do too well at the cinemas...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

abaddon69 said:


> it would be rather awesome, but the yanks would probly get hold of the idea and turn it in2 total and utter cheese. if they made a dawn of war movie based on all 3 books i'd spank my monkey till next tuesday woohooo!:good:


You'd pay to watch a Khorne Sorceror? 

They could make it good. But what would the story be? Lord of the Rings? It's national heritage. People have heard of it, even if they've not read it.

Warhammer? As said, it's niche. The money that would need investing to make it worth wouldn't be repaid.

If there was a periodic release along the lines of the cinematics in Mark of Chaos or Dawn of War, that would be more worth it, especially if they released it together.


----------



## BattleBrotherDithrick (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it's a good idea but kinda touchy. I mean, first, you gotta appeal to the mass public as well as appeal to the fans of Warhamma! Which would probably lead to disappointment to fans but something new and interesting for people who never heard of the Warhammer Universe. Tricky it is.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, Gotrek and Felix would be a bit risky. You'd risk it being way too much like LotR, especially when you get to Daemonslayer. *coughmoriacough* Plus, Trollslayer would be hard to make a movie out of, unless you stick with one chapter from it. Really, the first two books were like a bunch of short stories about the same two characters in chronological order. I think that Trollslayer and Skavenslayer would do better as a TV series.
Malus Darkblade would be a bit more accessible to US audiences if they got past the sheer nerd-factor of Warhammer. My reasoning is that Naggaroth is around the geographical equivalent of North America in the Warhammer world. This would probably make it a bit easier to find a popular movie star or two to get it off the ground, since logically this might mean Dark Elves have American accents. Of course, I'm probably talking complete bollocks in this paragraph so I'll shut up now.
I think that if they were going to make a Warhammer movie, then they would have to make up a new but significant event in Warhammer history.


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

honestly if they made a movie I would like to see 15 Hours, Cadian Blood, or Dead Men Walking just because they would be different and exciting. Also what happened to the Space Marines movie?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You went digging through for 18 month old posts, to raise a point about a different game system? Really?


----------



## Gluesniffer (Dec 9, 2010)

If/When they do make a sucessful movie, there is the cringe inducing inevitability of someone at work asking "Hey did you guys know they made a crazy board game based on that Warhammer movie?"


----------

